
The Software That’s Powering All the Coronavirus Dashboards - known
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-12/coronavirus-dashboards-are-being-powered-by-this-software
======
known
[https://archive.vn/Wr3xn](https://archive.vn/Wr3xn)

